# Spare wheel



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

As with most my ducato does not have a spare but gunk and an inflator which I don't like.

I would like a spare matching alloy but have seen them for £300-400 on eBay which I don't want to spend that much. 

I've spotted some 16" steel rims that are new on eBay but not oem so just wanting thoughts on them and when I change my front tyres in the next week get one of them fitted to it as they have a a couple of mm left so ok as a spare?

We are going to France for 3-4 weeks over summer so want to get it sorted before then or open to other suggestions


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

How about checking your local car dismantlers / scrapyard ?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought a steel wheel from my dealer who has several spares because of new owners swapping their steels for alloys. I then paid my local tyre place to fit a commercial tyre to it. Total cost for wheel and tyre was about £100.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is there no one on here selling wheels, there usually are.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Good decision to get a spare wheel and tyre, and not worth getting an alloy, why bother to hide it away.
Just look on eBay, or your local dealer and fit any suitable cheap get you home tyre. Again, not worth an expensive camping tyre.
Don't forget if replacing with a steel rim, you will most probably need a set of different studs!


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Mark at CLS often has them but it would mean getting down to him to pick one up http://www.central-leisure-services.co.uk/

Not sure if he still has the 16" one here http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/40-online-classifieds/171473-motorhome-spare-wheel-brand-new.html


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I managed to buy a new steel wheel and tyre off Ebay direct from one of the MH manufacturers at the cost of just a tyre, they remove them from the chassis cab to then install their own alloys. As you really only want it as a spare just get a steel spare and if necessary use it as a temporary fix until you get your 'proper' wheel sorted out.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My Bess came with a gunk kit so I bought a spare steel wheel and brand new tyre off a scrapper/spares place which was £60 delivered from memory. The tyre was old date-wise but unused and good enough for a spare.

I also bought and fitted myself, an ALKO underslung carrier to house the spare so it wouldn't take up too much space nor add weight higher up the MH if in storage somewhere. If you can do this I'd recommend it. The carrier cost £120 from memory. ALKO where v helpful in identifying the one I needed but it didn't come with fitting instructions...but tbh it 'aint rocket science :smile2:

Bear in mind that the new wheel (and carrier) will add to your payload. I took my towbar off to compensate as I didn't use it (and then flogged that for £100 :grin2

I was well happy with the result :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

The problem with under slung spare wheels is getting them out when you have a flat, especialy if it's a rear one. You would need to call out breakdown company to change the wheel for you. Fortunatly we have a garage, that the spare is kept in. And can change myself in half an hour, otherwise you are waiting for the breakdown truck to come. As for the wheel nuts, you do not need different ones for steel and alloy wheels. 

Dill


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dill said:


> The problem with under slung spare wheels is getting them out when you have a flat, especialy if it's a rear one. You would need to call out breakdown company to change the wheel for you. Fortunatly we have a garage, that the spare is kept in. And can change myself in half an hour, otherwise you are waiting for the breakdown truck to come. As for the wheel nuts, you do not need different ones for steel and alloy wheels.
> 
> Dill


Agree with the first part, but in many cases, different studs are required!
It depends on the wheels, therefore it is prudent to check!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

My old 2004 Boxer motorhome had alloys fitted and the bolts were different size to the steel spare (maybe 17/19mm IIRC) so best to check.

If they are different sizes then worth getting an extending wrench with a double socket instead of the standard wrench to save on clutter....










Pete


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Morning Grath if the alloy wheels are Fiat ones then the studs are used on both alloys and steel wheels. As you say if they are aftermarket then I agree it's best to check. 

Dill


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Grath said:


> Agree with the first part, but in many cases, different studs are required!
> It depends on the wheels, therefore it is prudent to check!


It'd probably get you off the road and to a garage though wouldn't it?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

GMJ said:


> It'd probably get you off the road and to a garage though wouldn't it?
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Yes it would if your lucky, many aftermarket alloys the studs are longer if used on a steel wheel come too far through the hub and the wheel will not rotate without catching.

Dill


----------



## GAVLAD (Aug 10, 2014)

My MH came with the gunk kit so I bought a spare wheel & tyre from eBay.
I paid £88 including postage for a van wheel 16" steel rim with an unused Hankook 225/75/R16C tyre that still had the sticker on the tread. My tyres are all Michelin but as a spare, I wasn't fussed about the make as it's just to put me on in an emergency.

I've just bought a spare wheel bag from eBay £15.
It's a canvas circular bag with zip & handles.
Keeps the garage clean and makes it easier to pull the wheel out by using the handles.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

would be nice if you put a link to the ebay seller of that bag for those who want one.

cabby


----------



## GAVLAD (Aug 10, 2014)

Would be nice to know how to do that from this mobile phone :weary:


----------



## GAVLAD (Aug 10, 2014)

Ebay item 121786673641


----------

